# What is a JW?



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Seems to be an American thing. Does it stand for "journeywoman"? Never mind, I think I figured it out. It's "journeyworker" right? One of those politically correct things.

Please enlighten me.


----------



## wadjacker (Jan 21, 2014)

In the IBEW it means Journeyman Wireman.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Then what's a CW?


----------



## wadjacker (Jan 21, 2014)

99cents said:


> Then what's a CW?


It's a low level and less paid worker that the IO has made a position for in the IBEW in order to replace JW's on jobs to make it cheaper for the contractors. 

CE/CW- Construction Electrician and Construction Wireman.

Instead of "giving back" and lowering the Journeyman's wages and benefits package, the IO just made new classes of workers that make less. This benefits the IO because they have many more dues paying members. This benefits the contractors because they can pay the men significantly less. This benefits the existing members of the union because... wait, it doesn't, it hurts each and every one of them.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

99cents said:


> Then what's a CW?


. CW / CE is considered a construction wireman / construction electrician . Basically , not as skilled as a J/W , and works at a much less lay scale .


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

99cents said:


> Seems to be an American thing. Does it stand for "journeywoman"? Never mind, I think I figured it out. It's "journeyworker" right? One of those politically correct things. Please enlighten me.


. The term journeyman / wireman basically means that this person is trained and skilled and can travel wherever the work takes them . This is usually far from the truth , but the good ones can .


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Okay. Can a JW take a call for a CW if it means the difference between working and not working?


----------



## wadjacker (Jan 21, 2014)

99cents said:


> Okay. Can a JW take a call for a CW if it means the difference between working and not working?


It depends on the local and how they implemented the CE/CW system.

My local, and pretty much all locals in the area, simply changed their old "B" classification into the CE/CW program. But they went against the IO's specifications in wanting CE/CW men on real jobs, they are only allowed on small jobs or residential like the B guys. That system is fine, but it's not what the IO wanted so only strong locals were able to get away with it.

Other locals went along with the IO's program completely, which means up to half of the men on a big job may be CE/CW. What that basically did was take many jobs away from the IBEW members and gave it to new (untrained, cheap) members who signed up at the lower rate. It's diluted the entire system, it's like giving back half of the wages and benefits that have been worked hard for over the years.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

But don't forget, if you live in a state with statewide licensing everybody has to pass the same test whether they're jw or ce/cw or just your typical class A journeyman. There isn't a special test for special people, we're all equally worthless


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Around these parts, when you talk about a JW, you're talking about a Jehovah's Witness I kid you not!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## wadjacker (Jan 21, 2014)

ponyboy said:


> But don't forget, if you live in a state with statewide licensing everybody has to pass the same test whether they're jw or ce/cw or just your typical class A journeyman. There isn't a special test for special people, we're all equally worthless


Very true.

But the whole "JW" thing came from the IBEW. Some call it "JIW" for Journeyman Inside Wireman. Some locals make up their own classes.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I haven't been union for a long time but our local used to have different rates for long term maintenance, short term maintenance and specific projects could be negotiated. It seems to me that, when you create different classes of electricians, it turns into a slippery slope. It fragments our industry and opens it up for unqualified people to infringe on our trade.


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

drumnut08 said:


> . CW / CE is considered a construction wireman / construction electrician . Basically , not as skilled as a J/W , and works at a much less* lay* scale .


 That might not be a typo because it sounds like the JW's are getting f$*ked, over.


----------



## wadjacker (Jan 21, 2014)

99cents said:


> I haven't been union for a long time but our local used to have different rates for long term maintenance, short term maintenance and specific projects could be negotiated. It seems to me that, when you create different classes of electricians, it turns into a slippery slope. It fragments our industry and opens it up for unqualified people to infringe on our trade.


Yeah, most locals have different classes for maintenance, instrumentation techs, data, etc. That's understandable and makes sense.

But when they take a single job and fight for higher wages and better benefits for 100+ years, then one day say "_We could get more dues money if we bring new members in who will do the same job for half the money and all the contractors will hire them_", that's really destroying the system from the inside.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

daks said:


> That might not be a typo because it sounds like the JW's are getting f$*ked, over.


Yes. They are. I ran a job that was bid for CE scale. I was only able to charge 1 hr foreman scale per day. I missed hours because of it.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> But don't forget, if you live in a state with statewide licensing everybody has to pass the same test whether they're jw or ce/cw or just your typical class A journeyman. There isn't a special test for special people, we're all equally worthless


Not in the Cheesehead State. The statewide licensing is supposed to go into effect in April and if you want to get confused, try to figure out all the different licenses. Some don't require a test, just the required CEU's.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

daks said:


> That might not be a typo because it sounds like the JW's are getting f$*ked, over.


 it actually was a typo , but in this case an appropriate one , lol !


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

wendon said:


> Around these parts, when you talk about a JW, you're talking about a Jehovah's Witness I kid you not!:laughing::laughing:


. I always lock my door and pretend I'm not home , lol !


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

wendon said:


> Not in the Cheesehead State. The statewide licensing is supposed to go into effect in April and if you want to get confused, try to figure out all the different licenses. Some don't require a test, just the required CEU's.


Sucks. I've done a lot if work in Wisconsin. I'm about 15 seconds from the border haha


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

I always thought you guys were talking about JW's


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> Sucks. I've done a lot if work in Wisconsin. I'm about 15 seconds from the border haha


 Take your pick!

Electrical Contractor License
Beginner Electrician License
Electrical Apprentice License
Industrial Electrical Apprentice License
Industrial Journeymen Electrical Apprentice License
Journeyman Electrician License
Master Electrician License
Residential Electrical Apprentice License
Residential Journeyman License
Residential Master's License


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

99cents said:


> *What is a JW?*


The guy you had better have your lighter out for the moment you see him reach for a cigarette.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

five.five-six said:


> The guy you had better have your lighter out for the moment you see him reach for a cigarette.


F*cking A man. Getting your cards like getting your button


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> F*cking A man. Getting your cards like getting your button


Master's trumps them all. Only thing else you need is an Electrical Contractor's license.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

five.five-six said:


> The guy you had better have your lighter out for the moment you see him reach for a cigarette.


He better not be smoking while he's kissing my a$$.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

wendon said:


> Take your pick!
> 
> Electrical Contractor License
> Beginner Electrician License
> ...


Interesting. Michigan also has several, but a slightly different approach.

Electrical Contractor
Master Electrician
Electrical Journeyman
Electrical Apprentice

Fire Alarm Contractor
Fire Alarm Specialty Technician
Fire Alarm Specialty Apprentice Technician

Sign Specialty Contractor
Sign Specialist

I think the strangest one I've seen is in Texas; they have a Residential Appliance Installer. :001_huh:


----------

